# Camelbak hose on an osprey bladder?



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Has anyone tried using a camelback hose on an osprey bag? They look to be about the same diameter, but before I make a mess and start pulling things apart, I thought I'd ask here.

The issue is that I really like the bite valve on the Camelbak significantly more than the Osprey, and the magnet thing seems really trivial to me.

Edit: however, I like the actual Osprey bladder better . . . the rigid back plate is great.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I can't comment on the Osprey bladder because I've never used one, but I did a very similar thing to my Hydrapak bladder. The Hydrapak bite valve would leak when in the "open" setting, and it was harder to open while on the bike. I installed a Camelbak hose and bite valve onto the Hydrapak bladder and haven't looked back. It's an easy enough swap to try.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, it looks to me like its the same diameter tube and I've got an extra bitevalve laying around. The Osprey valve just doesn't have the same flow as the CB bite valve, and it also does not lock. I surprisingly found the magnet thing an inconvenience as well.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I like using the entire camelbac bladder in my osprey pack.

The rigid back is uncomfortable on my bony back


----------

